# MIH - MNC Media Investment



## System (16 September 2013)

Linktone Ltd. is a provider of rich and engaging services and content to a wide range of traditional and new media consumers and enterprises in Mainland China, Indonesia, Malaysia, Hong Kong and Singapore. Linktone focuses on media, entertainment, communication and edutainment products, which are promoted through the Group's various nationwide distribution networks, integrated service platforms and multiple marketing sales channels, as well as through the networks of leading mobile operators in Mainland China and Indonesia. 

http://www.linktone.com


----------



## System (10 July 2014)

On July 10th, 2014, Linktone Ltd (LTL) changed its name and ASX code to MNC Media Investment Ltd (MIH).


----------

